# More HHV Info



## Aptman

First of all, a huge thank you to Jestme, who in this thread recommended that, in response to my disillusionment with my room at HHV, I go and ask them for a different room, citing the noise of the room from the pool.  As you can see from my comments in that thread, in addition to the fact that being in a low unit on the pool side of the room and the attendant noise, I was also unhappy with the size of the unit.  I went downstairs last night, told them the problem, and asked if they'd move me.  They said that there was a unit coming available today, and that they would hold it for me.  I went down this morning to confirm, and this afternoon, they moved us to a unit on the other side!!!  Let me just say, what a huge difference.

First of all, there is no comparison with the lagoon side vs. the pool side.  It is so much more mellow outside the lagoon side, and even though we are a lower floor, we can leave the lanai door and other windows open with much less noise.  It's not silent, let's be serious, it's HHV, but it's so much more pleasant.

But, here is the warning for all TUGers going to the Lagoon tower in a 1BD - avoid the 68 rooms (ie - 668, the room we were in, or the other ones on other floors).  The rooms are much smaller.  Last year we were in a 70 unit (870), and it was a mansion by comparison.  The 68 1BD has a smaller bedroom, a smaller living room (we have our 2 boys on the couch in the living room), and an absolutely tiny kitchen (there aren't even drawers big enough for the silverware tray in the 68 unit's kitchen, and almost zero counterspace).  They moved us to a 61 unit, and it's just like the 70 unit we were in last year.  We can't believe the difference in size.

All I have to say is make sure when you come you don't get stuck with the 68 unit.  As an interesting aside, I was trying to find out from the bell man who moved us whether there was a difference in these types of units (ie - were they both dedicated 1BD, or was one of them part of a 2BD lockoff).  He started talking about different levels of points needed for different rooms, and it became clear that he thought that these were 2 different classes of rooms, so different are they.  He told me that the 68 units throughout the building are smaller.  

So, thank you so much Jestme for that simple advice.  We still have 5 more nights here, and I'm thrilled that they're going to be in this (huge by comparison) unit.

One final thing, we went to the owner's update/sales tour today, and are just returning from the luau they gave us for attending.  They also offered us $150 in Hilton vouchers, but here's the rub, they actually give you 6 separate $25 vouchers, and you can't get change if you spend less than $25.  Obviously, they're hoping that you go over by about $10 and shell out the extra amount, or go under and give up on the remainder.  If you were otherwise planning on spending that money, and the increments aren't a problem for you, great.  The luau is exorbitant, and we would not plunk down the $270 it costs for our family of 4 ($90 per adult, $45 per kid 13 and under).  But they gave us 2 free admissions for doing the presentation, and we bought the other 2 for our kids (they even gave us $10 off per kid, so the total cost for all 4 was $70).  It was quite schticky, but the kids enjoyed it, and at their age, it's probably better than a full-day extravaganza at the Polynesian Cultural Center (all our kids really want to do is go to the beach, pools and lagoon anyways).

A few quick hints to save a dollar or two:
Go to Walmart after you get here and buy things that you'll want for the beach and pool.  HGVC charges a huge amount for everything, and rather than spend $50 or so to rent beach chairs and an umbrella, go to Walmart and get an umbrella for $15 or so.  You can buy beach chairs there as well, although they're not quite as cheap as you'd imagine.  We also got other beach toys like buckets, a football ($8 at Walmart vs. $20 here at the hotel) there.  We're going to either sell them on Craigslist when we're done, or just give everything away (anyone coming here around Thursday or Friday this week with little kids?).  

If you have kids, and they are under 4 1/2 feet tall, they need to be wearing floaties of some sort to get a wristband to go down the water slides at the new pool.  The pool people happily sell you water wings, for instance, for $10 per pair.  Interestingly, the store inside the timeshare sells water wings for under $3.  The Lagoon tower store is about 50 feet from the Lagoon tower swimming pool store.  You do the math.  Or buy something at Walmart.  They're pretty cool about letting the older kids take the wings off once they get their wristbands if they're close to 4 1/2 feet tall.  

They have not been checking hotel room key cards anywhere at the pool, including getting towels.  As a result, the new pool is absolutely packed.  You can't get a chair around it after 9AM unless you're lucky enough to see someone leaving, and the pool is a murky mess by noon (visibility was more clear in the lagoon than it was in the pool).  The jacuzzi was filled with people so that getting in is a challenge, and finding a seat is no guarantee.  Because it's been a little chilly here, and the pool's not very heated, the jacuzzi has been more packed than expected.

The new pool has sucked the life out of the other pools - which is great if you  want a mellow pool with space and clean looking water.  Even my kids enjoyed the respite of a little quieter, easy going place (and from my boys, that's a real surprise).  My kids are relatively good swimmers, but they're too young to be out of sight, so the older pools are a relief, because you can see the whole pool and don't have to follow them around through this large, disjointed area to see where they're going.  It was nice to be able to lounge on a chair for a little while as they played in the pool and actually read a little without having to get up and look for them every 2 seconds.  If you have kids, don't give up on the other pools.  If you don't have little kids, I see little reason (after you've done the slides a couple of times - and I'm a water park fanatic) to go to the new pool.  We can thank that pool for making the existing ones a little more manageable, though.

The units all have rice cookers in them, get yourself some good Japanese rice at the market and cook it up in the unit, it's easy and tasty.

I know I don't have to remind you all of this, but "Just Say No" at the timeshare presentation, but you all know that by now.

Have a blast, as windy and chilly as it's been here, this place is still paradise.

Aloha!


----------



## ricoba

Thanks for the good update.

We have also found when we have complained directly to HGVC management or staff they have normally been very responsive to our complaints.

It's far better for you to have approached the staff regarding your complaint, than to have simply felt stuck and sucked it up for a whole week.

The interesting or sad part of this pool issue is that the initial discussion regarding the pool was only to have been for Grand Waikikian owners.  There was initial concern that folks staying in the Lagoon Tower wouldn't have access.  Now it's kind of frustrating that they have opened up the pool to the whole resort.


----------



## nonutrix

Aptman,

Thanks for the comprehensive report!  I've been to the HHV so many times it feels like home, but not in the post-Grand Waikikian period.  It is good to know in advance what I can expect on my next visit.

Thanks again!

nonutrix


----------



## HatTrick

Aptman said:


> But, here is the warning for all TUGers going to the Lagoon tower in a 1BD - avoid the 68 rooms (ie - 668, the room we were in, or the other ones on other floors).  The rooms are much smaller.  Last year we were in a 70 unit (870), and it was a mansion by comparison.  The 68 1BD has a smaller bedroom, a smaller living room (we have our 2 boys on the couch in the living room), and an absolutely tiny kitchen (there aren't even drawers big enough for the silverware tray in the 68 unit's kitchen, and almost zero counterspace).  They moved us to a 61 unit, and it's just like the 70 unit we were in last year.  We can't believe the difference in size.
> 
> All I have to say is make sure when you come you don't get stuck with the 68 unit.  As an interesting aside, I was trying to find out from the bell man who moved us whether there was a difference in these types of units (ie - were they both dedicated 1BD, or was one of them part of a 2BD lockoff).



Units 70 & 71 comprise the 2BR-LO on the Ilikai side, 62 & 63 comprise the 2BR-LO on the Diamond Head side.

According to the floor plan, unit 70 has 709 sq. feet, unit 61 has 714.

What's strange is, the floor plan shows the opposite of what you reported about unit 68. It shows that, on floors 3-8, the sq. footage is 710 but drops to 596 above the 8th floor due to an adjacent stair well.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Thanks for the detailed trip report*

So based on HatTrick's post
C is 61
D is 62 & 63 (lockoff)
E is 64
F is 65
G is 66
H is 67
I is 68
J is 69
K is 70 & 71(lockoff)


----------



## alwysonvac

HatTrick said:


> What's strange is, the floor plan shows the opposite of what you reported about unit 68. It shows that, on floors 3-8, the sq. footage is 710 but drops to 596 above the 8th floor due to an adjacent stair well.



Perhaps there is an error in the HHV HOA document for the Garden View Rooms. 

It states the following (see below) but it looks like the Floor Area information should be switch between E & I for Garden View to match Ocean View.

Floor Plan Location: E is 3-4 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Garden View)
Floor Plan Location: I is 3-8 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Garden View)

Floor Plan Location: E is 5-23 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Ocean View)
Floor Plan Location: I is 9-23 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Ocean View)


----------



## Aptman

ricoba said:


> Thanks for the good update.
> 
> We have also found when we have complained directly to HGVC management or staff they have normally been very responsive to our complaints.
> 
> It's far better for you to have approached the staff regarding your complaint, than to have simply felt stuck and sucked it up for a whole week.
> 
> The interesting or sad part of this pool issue is that the initial discussion regarding the pool was only to have been for Grand Waikikian owners.  There was initial concern that folks staying in the Lagoon Tower wouldn't have access.  Now it's kind of frustrating that they have opened up the pool to the whole resort.



The irony is that, not only is the Lagoon tower allowed, and the rest of HHV, but so is the rest of the public (although I haven't asked people or tried to do a survey). At no point have we been asked to show our room key. Far as we can be sure, there are plenty of non-HHV people there filling the place up.

It's not that I'm elitist and can tell the difference between guests and non-guests (I can't), it's just that the pool is SO crowded.


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


> So based on HatTrick's post
> C is 61
> D is 62 & 63 (lockoff)
> E is 64
> F is 65
> G is 66
> H is 67
> I is 68
> J is 69
> K is 70 & 71(lockoff)



Just to complete my Notes what are units A and B numbered then. 60 I could guess as one, but what about the other 72?

Thanks


----------



## nonutrix

Aptman said:


> The irony is that, not only is the Lagoon tower allowed, and the rest of HHV, but so is the rest of the public (although I haven't asked people or tried to do a survey). At no point have we been asked to show our room key. Far as we can be sure, there are plenty of non-HHV people there filling the place up.
> 
> It's not that I'm elitist and can tell the difference between guests and non-guests (I can't), it's just that the pool is SO crowded.



We visit HHV frequently.  While there, my husband spends most of every day at the super pool talking to whomever will listen.  He has reported to me that *most* of the people he meets at the super pool are *not* HHV guests.  I have reported this fact over and over again to Hilton employees who just give a puzzled look with a reply of, "Really?"  Now, it sounds like the problem has moved to the new pool...

nonutrix


----------



## HatTrick

Sandy Lovell said:


> Just to complete my Notes what are units A and B numbered then. 60 I could guess as one, but what about the other 72?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, A is 72, B is 60.


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> Perhaps there is an error in the HHV HOA document for the Garden View Rooms.
> 
> It states the following (see below) but it looks like the Floor Area information should be switch between E & I for Garden View to match Ocean View.
> 
> Floor Plan Location: E is 3-4 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Garden View)
> Floor Plan Location: I is 3-8 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Garden View)
> 
> Floor Plan Location: E is 5-23 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Ocean View)
> Floor Plan Location: I is 9-23 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Ocean View)



I think you're right about that.


----------



## jestme

nonutrix said:


> We visit HHV frequently.  While there, my husband spends most of every day at the super pool talking to whomever will listen.  He has reported to me that *most* of the people he meets at the super pool are *not* HHV guests.  I have reported this fact over and over again to Hilton employees who just give a puzzled look with a reply of, "Really?"  Now, it sounds like the problem has moved to the new pool...
> 
> nonutrix



I agree. Most of the people at the super pool aren't guests. I talked to some people at the new pool in January, who claimed they were visiting guests who were actually staying there... As history shows with the Super pool, they don't police the pool areas at all to make sure the facilities are used by guests. With all the money they just spent on the new one, you would think they would want to keep them a little more for HHV guests. A simple room and name check for towels would do it.


----------



## jehb2

We usually stay at HHV 1-2 weeks and always get the Diamond Head side and also spend a day at the Bay Club.  Because I can never get our air tickets and TS reservation to match up exactly we always have a separate stay of a couple of days at HHV either at the beginning or end of our trip.  We always get that little 1-bdrm you mentioned.  I got the sense that where they put people who were staying for shorter stays. 

Once again on our next trip I need an extra 3 day reservation.  I'm hoping to get the Grand Waikikian but as I am dispirit as always to get something open season I'll probably get the smaller 68 room.


----------



## Aptman

*Non-policing of the pools*

I'm thinking they don't police the pools because it makes them too much money at the concessions.  We just went to the Hale Koa for lunch, it's so much cheaper (1/3 the cost).  But walking back, we saw the restaurant at the super pool was filled.  Also, the rentals at the lagoon were going strong, as were all the other concessions - all of which are exorbitant.  Now, being TUGers, buying on resale and all, we're a lot cheaper than those who spent huge bucks from a developer at the GW or Lagoon tower, so we're extremely conscious of not going crazy on concessions of the sort.  Maybe their final revenge on people like us is to allow the pool to fill up with those paying for all those extras.  Of course, had I just spent $75k on a GW 2BD plus or premier unit, I'd be pretty pissed about the crowds of non-owners filling up the pool.

BTW - Can I tell you how incredibly pleasant it is to sit here on the Lanai overlooking the lagoon rather than the pool, screwing around on the internet?  Life is good, sorry to rub it in on you all.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Lagoon Studio & Penthouse*

*From the same HHV HOA*

Info on the Lagoon Studios 
Floor Plan Location: "A" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 296 SF / Lanai: 98 SF (close to the lanai size of most villas except the corner and penthouse units)
Floor Plan Location: "D" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 270 SF / Lanai: 48 SF 
Floor Plan Location: "K" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 265 SF / Lanai: 45 SF
Floor Plan Location: "D" on 3rd to 23rd floor / Floor Area: 305 SF / Lanai: 0 SF 
Floor Plan Location: "K" on 3rd to 23rd floor / Floor Area: 311 SF / Lanai: 0 SF 

NOTE: "A" on 3rd to 23rd floor is a regular two bedroom Garden View Villa however on the 24th floor (penthouse floor) it is a studio and a two bedroom penthouse villa

Info on the Lagoon Penthouses (24th floor)
Three Bedroom Penthouse - "B", "F", "G", "H" , "J"
Two Bedroom Penthouse - "A", "C", "D", "E", "I", "K"


----------



## linsj

FYI: The beach and lagoon rentals are operated by an outside company, not HHV.


----------



## jestme

Aptman said:


> I'm thinking they don't police the pools because it makes them too much money at the concessions.  We just went to the Hale Koa for lunch, it's so much cheaper (1/3 the cost).  But walking back, we saw the restaurant at the super pool was filled.


In Hilton's short term minds, if there are people paying $16 for the hamburger with a bag of chips at the Super Pool that is great profit. It's hard for them to see the hotel guests that don't come any more because the noisy pool is very hard to get a chair at, and everything is way too expensive. Those are the two main complaints on tripadvisor. IMHO, they seem to focus more on the corporate convention spenders who are writing expenses back to the company rather than the traveling public like us.


----------



## alwysonvac

According to an old 2008 article, the Hilton Hawaiian Village Beach Resort & Spa is one of Hilton's largest and most profitable properties and one of the few the company owns outright. As one of Hilton's biggest cash cows, the entire company feels it when occupancy at the 2,860-room Hilton Hawaiian Village slips.

I would think Hilton would be concerned about any impact to future guest stays at HHV. But that old article also states "While Hilton wasn't known as especially loose in how it ran its operations, Blackstone sees ways to cut costs and make more money from guests."

NOTE: You can fill out an online Hilton Recent Stay Comment here - http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/customersupport/recent-stay-comments.do


----------



## TLA

*Just when I think I have it figured out....*

I just reserved a 2BR premier penthouse and looking at the info on this thread, it appears that the unit is not oceanfront on the end but could be anywhere at the top of the building.  Is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac

TLA said:


> I just reserved a 2BR premier penthouse and looking at the info on this thread, it appears that the unit is not oceanfront on the end but could be anywhere at the top of the building.  Is that right?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that's correct. The oceanfront penthouse units are three bedrooms

You're giving up oceanfront for a two story oceanview penthouse on the top floor with floor to ceiling windows. 
See HHV penthouse pictures on the TUG Resort Database - http://tug2.com/RnR/TabViewResortImages.aspx?Tab=I&ResortGUID=7311ef99-2904-4a7f-9ac4-44d4e665e2a9 (NOTE: must be a TUG member to view pictures)

NOTE: I could be wrong but I'm assuming owners and elite members will get assigned the most desirable units first.


----------



## Sandy VDH

TLA said:


> I just reserved a 2BR premier penthouse and looking at the info on this thread, it appears that the unit is not oceanfront on the end but could be anywhere at the top of the building.  Is that right?
> 
> Thanks!



There are 2 units that are in the oceanfront position and there are 3 units that are in the oceanview position based on the floors beneath them.  However the penthouse units are spectacular 2 story, floor to ceiling windows with awesome views in any direction.

I would not be disappointed at all.


----------



## danb

*Noise at the HHV lagoon Tower*

We will be there July 11th to the 18 in 2 2br units. If you have the sliders closed do you still hear a lot of noise from the pool? We will have our 2 grandsons with us and they still take naps so I was going to try for one unit on the lagoon side and one on the Illikai side.


----------



## TLA

Thanks for the replies.  Now I am all freaked out about the pool noise on the end units so think I will stick with the penthouse.


----------



## Aptman

*More noise*

As for the noise, it still bugged with the sliders closed.  However, we were in a 1BD, with the kids in the living room, so it was much louder in their room than our room.  We were also right over the pool, and only on the 6th floor, so it was much louder there than it would be on the upper floors, or in a room further from the beach/pool/lagoon.

As for someone in the penthouse, I would have to say, don't worry about the noise, whatever side you're on.  The higher you go, the quieter it is.  Of course, being on the lagoon side, at this point, is the absolute best (2 nights on that side, and we've hung out so much more on the lanai it's unbelievable),  but if you're high up, you probably don't have much to worry about.  Also, as I said, if you're in a bedroom rather than the living room, it's also much more quiet.

We only have 4800 points, so we aren't in a position to stay in a 2BD for a week.  In a few years, when the kids are older and not as willing to sleep in a pullout together, then we'll have issues.


----------



## alwysonvac

*How long is the new Paradise Pool?*

Does anyone know if the new Paradise Pool extends along the full entire length of the Lagoon Tower? 
If not, where does it end? Just before the elevators? Some where between "J" and "K"? Some where between "I" and "J"?

Thanks


----------



## HatTrick

If memory serves, the pool itself may not span the entire building, but the pool area does.


----------



## alwysonvac

HatTrick said:


> If memory serves, the pool itself may not span the entire building, but the pool area does.



Thanks HatTrick


----------



## alwysonvac

*Can you see the ocean from the last unit on the marina side?*

Floor Plan Location: "A" on 3rd to 23rd floor is considered gardenview. It is the corner unit near the garage on the pool/marina side. The floorplan from post #5 shows that the lanai is blocked by the building. Is the view totally blocked by the building or do you get a partial oceanview? 

Views from the Grand Waikikian by Jestme and BMack show the problem.  You can also see from the picture that the penthouse view may be blocked.
http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hi2009035de9.jpg
http://home.i-zoom.net/~dfworrall/web/Waikikian/Marina view.JPG


----------



## HatTrick

*I took this photo from the "A" unit's marina-side lanai.*


----------



## Aptman

*Length of the new paradise pool*



alwysonvac said:


> Does anyone know if the new Paradise Pool extends along the full entire length of the Lagoon Tower?
> If not, where does it end? Just before the elevators? Some where between "J" and "K"? Some where between "I" and "J"?
> 
> Thanks



Hey Always
I checked on this for you today, and here's the info.  The actual pool only goes to about the 2nd balcony from the south end of the building (the end closest to the lagoon).  The pool area ends with the path that leads into the Lagoon Tower, which is just between the timeshare's shop and the elevators.  Thus, the whole pool area does not extend to the elevators (which are only the north 1/3 of the tower).  The waterfall, which is pretty loud, is at the end of the pool closest to the elevators, though.  Our first room was in the 2nd balcony, so pretty much right over the pool, on the 6th floor.  Very loud.

Enjoy your stay.  When are you coming?


----------



## alwysonvac

HatTrick said:


>



Not bad for a gardenview room. Thanks HatTrick


----------



## alwysonvac

Aptman said:


> Hey Always
> I checked on this for you today, and here's the info.  The actual pool only goes to about the 2nd balcony from the south end of the building (the end closest to the lagoon).  The pool area ends with the path that leads into the Lagoon Tower, which is just between the timeshare's shop and the elevators.  Thus, the whole pool area does not extend to the elevators (which are only the north 1/3 of the tower).  The waterfall, which is pretty loud, is at the end of the pool closest to the elevators, though.  Our first room was in the 2nd balcony, so pretty much right over the pool, on the 6th floor.  Very loud.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.  When are you coming?



Thanks for checking Aptman  

I'll be there this summer. We normally visit HHV during the fall. Due to limited summer availability, we have to split our stay with some nights in the two bedroom oceanfront and some nights in the two bedroom penthouse. LOL, I was starting to worry about the penthouse views from the back end of the building but HatTrick's photo from the previous post are great. Thank goodness, I don't have to worry about the pool noise with this trip.

Thanks again for all of the information on HHV. This will be very useful for anyone planning a trip.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Just adding to the info about HHV*

Lagoon Tower Room Layouts for one, two and three bedrooms


















*NOTE: *The *two* bedroom garden view corner units look more like the 2 bedroom premium layout however the two balconies are on different sides of the building (see post #5). If I remember correctly one balcony is off of the dining room and the other balcony is off of the living room.


----------



## alwysonvac

Penthouse Room Layouts


----------



## alwysonvac

Couldn't find a Lagoon Tower layout of the studios so here are some pics from tripadvisor


----------



## danb

*HHV Info*

The new pool ends at about the left of the elevators and goes around the front of the LT slightly. My wife did comment that there didn't appear to have enough deck area for the size of the pool but we will find out in July. We prefer the beach but do like a late afternoon dip. 
After reading about the noise I called HGVC and requested at least one unit to be on the lagoon side. That way my 2yr old grandsons can nap without hearing th kids on the slides. They said they would try to accomodate us but don't promise anything. Also requested a higher floor if they couldn't give us the opposite side rooms. Hope they come thru.


----------



## jestme

alwysonvac said:


> Couldn't find a Lagoon Tower layout of the studios so here are some pics from tripadvisor


I can confirm, those are great pictures of the Studios, on  the Ilikai side of the building, with a King bed. 
I haven't seen the two doubles on the Lagoon Lawn side of the building layout.


----------



## ricoba

alwysonvac said:


> Lagoon Tower Room Layouts for one, two and three bedrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: *The one bedroom garden view corner units look more like the 2 bedroom premium layout however the two balconies are on different sides of the building (see post #5). If I remember correctly one balcony is off of the dining room and the other balcony is off of the living room.





alwysonvac said:


> Penthouse Room Layouts




Thank you so very much!

Why HGVC can't put these on the HGVC site is beyond me!


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> *NOTE: *The *two* bedroom garden view corner units look more like the 2 bedroom premium layout however the two balconies are on different sides of the building (see post #5). If I remember correctly one balcony is off of the dining room and the other balcony is off of the living room.



Correct on both counts.


----------



## Hawaii 5-0

So, 2 bedroom premium is either oceanfront or penthouse?  Can you confirm which one at time of booking?


----------



## HatTrick

Yes. The description of the unit that pops up tells you which type you're reserving.


----------



## alwysonvac

It's important to read the unit description in the popup window (which appears in the CLASSIC Reservation System when you take your cursor and hover over the unit type).

*Here are some popup descriptions of the two bedroom HHV Lagoon villas*. I've highlighted key words in blue font that provide more details regarding the type of room. Note: If no view is stated then it is a standard/garden view room except for the penthouse villas.

2 BEDROOM PREMIER
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom penthouse suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins or two double beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM PREMIER
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom oceanfront suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM PLUS
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean-view suite features large master bedroom with king bed. Second bedroom includes two double beds or king bed, as well as a convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living area includes cable TV with DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM GARDEN VIEW
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins or two double beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM 
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite features king bed in master bedroom. Second bedroom is furnished with two twins, two double beds or king bed along with a convenient kitchenette. This bedroom can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living area includes cable TV with DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6


----------



## alwysonvac

*3 bedroom lockoffs*



alwysonvac said:


> *From the same HHV HOA*
> 
> Info on the Lagoon Studios
> Floor Plan Location: "A" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 296 SF / Lanai: 98 SF (close to the lanai size of most villas except the corner and penthouse units)
> Floor Plan Location: "D" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 270 SF / Lanai: 48 SF
> Floor Plan Location: "K" on 24th floor / Floor Area: 265 SF / Lanai: 45 SF
> Floor Plan Location: "D" on 3rd to 23rd floor / Floor Area: 305 SF / Lanai: 0 SF
> Floor Plan Location: "K" on 3rd to 23rd floor / Floor Area: 311 SF / Lanai: 0 SF
> 
> NOTE: "A" on 3rd to 23rd floor is a regular two bedroom Garden View Villa however on the 24th floor (penthouse floor) it is a studio and a two bedroom penthouse villa
> 
> Info on the Lagoon Penthouses (24th floor)
> Three Bedroom Penthouse - "B", "F", "G", "H" , "J"
> Two Bedroom Penthouse - "A", "C", "D", "E", "I", "K"



I'm assuming HGVC also has the option of combining the studio on the 24th floor (A, D and/or K) with the two bedroom penthouse (A, D and/or K) to offer a three bedroom lockoff.


----------



## sparkysparky

We just returned on Saturday from a week at HHV.  We went with a couple of other families and therefore, got two 2-bedroom units.  We used our points to reserve one unit and rented the other one through the TUG classifieds (not sure if you recall my saga of trying to borrow points from 2010 last year).  Anyway, our friends stayd in 469 on the Ilikai side.  It was pretty close to the pool but it wasn't that loud.  Between the two families that stayed in that unit, they had two 2-yr olds that took naps througout the day and it was no problem for them.  We stayed in unit 463 on the Lagoon side and while the view was very nice, the unit was much smaller than the other one.  Granted, ours was a one-bedroom with a studio lock-off but still, the master bedroom was tiny compared to the master bedroom in the 469 unit.  Having the kitchenette in the studio was pretty convenient since we had extra utensils and an extra refrigerator (even though it was only a mini-fridge).  The studio also was a nice size.  I called a few days prior to arrival to request each 2nd bedroom to have two doubles instead of a king and they accomodated us.  They also put both our units on the same floor which was very convenient.

I actually enjoyed being on the 4th floor because the elevator ride was short and when the lines for the elevator got too long, we could just walk up the stairs which we did a couple of times.  

As for the new pool, it was nice but rather small.  My kids loved the slides!!  My younger son accumulated several different wristbands since the colors change every day.  It did bother me quite a bit that the pools and lagoon seem to be open to everyone and not just to guests of HHV.  Several times, they ran out of towels.  Hilton Waikoloa Village does a great job of limiting their pools to guests....why can't HHV?  I especially noticed this on Friday night after the fireworks show.  I don't know how many people I saw from neighboring hotels sitting on the beach watching the HHV fireworks.  That didn't bother me so much but the fact that they also probably use our pools and lagoon did.  It got me wondering if the staff at the neighboring hotels actually encourage their guests to take advantage of the HHV facilities.  

We really enjoyed the lagoon which was not there when we were there 2 years ago.  The lagoon was perfect for our group with a bunch of kids ages 10 and under.  Another addition to the HHV campus is the two Starbucks located in the Kalia Tower and Ali'i Tower which we visited almost every morning.  

The weather could have been nicer.  It was overcast and drizzly several days of the week but still nice as Aptman mentioned.  For some reason, the time difference really kicked our butts this time around (only 3 hours difference but still...).  I think next time we'll aim for staying 10 nights instead of 7 to get fully adjusted.  

It's difficult for me to be sitting here in front of my work computer instead of on a lanai.  After all, it's not even 8am in Hawaii!!!


----------



## jeg

If HGVC chooses to, it can only restrict use of the pool. The lagoon does not belong to Hilton, and is part of public access like all beaches in Hawaii. I think there was some negotiating with the state in getting the permit to build the new tower as tall as it is, etc., that Hilton would upgrade the lagoon area, but I don't believe they own it.


----------



## JonathanIT

Wow, there is some really great info in the thread.  Thanks to everyone for the comprehensive compilation!


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> I'm assuming HGVC also has the option of combining the studio on the 24th floor (A, D and/or K) with the two bedroom penthouse (A, D and/or K) to offer a three bedroom lockoff.



Sounds reasonable.

What I've always been curious about is why the 2- and 3-bedroom penthouse units cost the same number of points. One would think the 3BR units would cost more, but they have the "plus" designation while the 2BR units are "premier". You have to wonder what it takes to be a 3BR premier!


----------



## sparkysparky

jeg said:


> If HGVC chooses to, it can only restrict use of the pool. The lagoon does not belong to Hilton, and is part of public access like all beaches in Hawaii. I think there was some negotiating with the state in getting the permit to build the new tower as tall as it is, etc., that Hilton would upgrade the lagoon area, but I don't believe they own it.



I did not know that about the lagoon.  Thanks!!


----------



## Aptman

*Glad we didn't keep you awake*



sparkysparky said:


> We just returned on Saturday from a week at HHV.  We went with a couple of other families and therefore, got two 2-bedroom units.  We used our points to reserve one unit and rented the other one through the TUG classifieds (not sure if you recall my saga of trying to borrow points from 2010 last year).  Anyway, our friends stayd in 469 on the Ilikai side.  It was pretty close to the pool but it wasn't that loud.  Between the two families that stayed in that unit, they had two 2-yr olds that took naps througout the day and it was no problem for them.  We stayed in unit 463 on the Lagoon side and while the view was very nice, the unit was much smaller than the other one.  Granted, ours was a one-bedroom with a studio lock-off but still, the master bedroom was tiny compared to the master bedroom in the 469 unit.  Having the kitchenette in the studio was pretty convenient since we had extra utensils and an extra refrigerator (even though it was only a mini-fridge).  The studio also was a nice size.  I called a few days prior to arrival to request each 2nd bedroom to have two doubles instead of a king and they accomodated us.  They also put both our units on the same floor which was very convenient.
> 
> I actually enjoyed being on the 4th floor because the elevator ride was short and when the lines for the elevator got too long, we could just walk up the stairs which we did a couple of times.
> 
> As for the new pool, it was nice but rather small.  My kids loved the slides!!  My younger son accumulated several different wristbands since the colors change every day.  It did bother me quite a bit that the pools and lagoon seem to be open to everyone and not just to guests of HHV.  Several times, they ran out of towels.  Hilton Waikoloa Village does a great job of limiting their pools to guests....why can't HHV?  I especially noticed this on Friday night after the fireworks show.  I don't know how many people I saw from neighboring hotels sitting on the beach watching the HHV fireworks.  That didn't bother me so much but the fact that they also probably use our pools and lagoon did.  It got me wondering if the staff at the neighboring hotels actually encourage their guests to take advantage of the HHV facilities.
> 
> We really enjoyed the lagoon which was not there when we were there 2 years ago.  The lagoon was perfect for our group with a bunch of kids ages 10 and under.  Another addition to the HHV campus is the two Starbucks located in the Kalia Tower and Ali'i Tower which we visited almost every morning.
> 
> The weather could have been nicer.  It was overcast and drizzly several days of the week but still nice as Aptman mentioned.  For some reason, the time difference really kicked our butts this time around (only 3 hours difference but still...).  I think next time we'll aim for staying 10 nights instead of 7 to get fully adjusted.
> 
> It's difficult for me to be sitting here in front of my work computer instead of on a lanai.  After all, it's not even 8am in Hawaii!!!



Hey Sparky
I'm glad my extremely noisy kids didn't keep you awake at all.  We were in 461, the 1BD unit right across the hall from the elevator.  We probably ran into you a million times out there.  My kids were constantly out on that lawn playing catch with a football or baseball.  I'm glad you had fun.  Today is my first day back as well, and it's killing me as well.

As to someone else's comment, when I went to the sales presentation, they told me that HHV had to give up land for, and create the lagoon, and promise to maintain it for 25 years or so, all in return for being able to build the GW.  This was part of their pitch that the GW is SO special, and is the first/last of its kind on Waikiki (maybe - but I was able to get open season rooms for friends who came with us for dirt cheap so that they stayed in nicer accommodations than us).


----------



## sparkysparky

Aptman,
How funny that we were right next to each other!  We had 463 with 462 as the lock-off.  I hope WE didn't keep you up or bother you in any way!  Yes, I remember the kids playing football outside on the lawn.  I'm glad you had a great time as well.  The weather reallly could have been nicer as I didn't get as tan as I'd hoped!  But the vacation was still very nice.  I'm more tired today than I was yesterday.  My body's still trying to catch up I guess!


----------



## Sthack

alwysonvac said:


> Perhaps there is an error in the HHV HOA document for the Garden View Rooms.
> 
> It states the following (see below) but it looks like the Floor Area information should be switch between E & I for Garden View to match Ocean View.
> 
> Floor Plan Location: E is 3-4 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Garden View)
> Floor Plan Location: I is 3-8 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Garden View)
> 
> Floor Plan Location: E is 5-23 floor / Floor Area: 710 SF  (Ocean View)
> Floor Plan Location: I is 9-23 floor / Floor Area: 596 SF  (Ocean View)




Alwysonvac,
Do you have this information for HHV - Kalia Tower (1 Bedroom)?


----------



## alwysonvac

Sthack said:


> Alwysonvac,
> Do you have this information for HHV - Kalia Tower (1 Bedroom)?



Sorry I don't have this information for HHV - Kalia Tower. We are only given access to HOA documents for the HGVC resorts that we own. I don't own points at HHV - Kalia Tower.


----------



## alwysonvac

*What I know about Kalia Tower...*

The Kalia Tower sits the furthest away from the ocean and is parallel to the ocean. The 24-story Kalia Tower is a mixed use tower of hotel rooms and timeshare villas. Only six floors of the Kalia tower has timeshare units (floors 12- 18). NOTE: There is no 13th floor. The rooms facing the ocean are considered ocean views and the rooms on the backside are considered mountain/city view. 

The Kalia Tower only has 72 timeshare villas - 6 studios (all ocean view) and 66 one bedrooms (42 oceanview & 24 mountain view) 
Here's a link to the Kalia Tower one bedroom - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/kalia-timeshare-villas.php 
View from Kalia Tower ocean view room - http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/14/92/7d/view-of-balcony-note.jpg (Waikikian Tower on the right and Lagoon Tower & Rainbow Tower in front)

*
How does it compare to the Lagoon Tower...*

The amenities in Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower are basically the same. NOTE: They both have the combined tub/shower (no separate shower or whirlpool tub). There are no washer and dryer in the units however there is a laundry room on every floor with a washer and dryer. 

From what I read here on the TUG forum, the studios are a little different. All studios in Kalia Tower have balconies. Both Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower studios have a convenient kitchenette area that includes a microwave, coffee maker, dishes and mini-fridge but only Lagoon Tower studios have a sink in the kitchenette area (see photos on post #35)

Summary:
Lagoon Tower - Average (but very nice) Room Decor (converted apartment bldg; large lanai; long elevator wait times during peak periods; closest to the ocean)
Kalia Tower - Upscale Room Decor (converted hotel rooms; hardwood floors,  fancier furnishings; great ocean views; furthest from the ocean)


----------



## alwysonvac




----------



## HatTrick

Kalia also has:

- More and faster elevators than Lagoon.
- An air-conditioned lobby (vs. Lagoon's open-air lobby) with a Starbucks.
- A small pool, hot tub, and fitness center on the 4th floor.

And because each floor has a hotel-style ice maker, the units' freezers have neither an ice maker nor ice trays.


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


>




Do you have a studio picture of the Kalia?  Does anyone have any GW layouts?  Does anyone have any photos of a penthouse unit or the views from a penthouse unit?

TIA


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy Lovell said:


> Do you have a studio picture of the Kalia?  Does anyone have any GW layouts?  Does anyone have any photos of a penthouse unit or the views from a penthouse unit?
> 
> TIA



Here's a link to some Kalia Tower photos but I've never stayed in a Kalia Tower studio so I'm not sure if any of these is a HGVC Kalia studio unit - see http://www.myresortnetwork.com/pict...nd-Vacations-Club-at-Kalia-Tower/Oahu/Hawaii/

GW room layouts, views, photos and virtual tours can be found at the following Hilton websites
- http://www.grandwaikikian.com/001_about_GW_E_V.php
- http://hgvcdirect.com/grandwaikikian/index.html
- http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/vacation-resort-collection.php 
- http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...n-Grand-Vacations-Club-Hawaii/photoGallery.do 
- http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...Grand-Vacations-Club-Hawaii/videoTour.do?id=1

Additional GW photos can be found on Tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ikikian_By_Hgv_Club-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

Lagoon Tower penthouse photos and views can be found on the TUG Resort Database (see post #20 in this thread for link)


----------



## Sandy VDH

Alwysonvac

Thanks for the reminder about the photo section in the reviews, I did not look there.

Someone on another thread mentioned that there were 6 3 BR penthouses.
See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96463

I went back to the layout at post #5  in this thread and that doesn't make sense.

I would say that B F G H and J are pure 3 BRs.  A D and K are 3 BR Lockoffs.  So that could mean that they are available as either 2 or 3 BRs.  That would make C E & I the pure 2 BR units.  Is that right.  If that is the case then there are between 5 - 8 3 BRs and between 3 and 6 2 BRs Penthouses depending on how the lockoffs are booked.  

Would that be correct?


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy Lovell said:


> Alwysonvac
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about the photo section in the reviews, I did not look there.
> 
> Someone on another thread mentioned that there were 6 3 BR penthouses.
> See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96463
> 
> I went back to the layout at post #5  in this thread and that doesn't make sense.
> 
> I would say that B F G H and J are pure 3 BRs.  A D and K are 3 BR Lockoffs.  So that could mean that they are available as either 2 or 3 BRs.  That would make C E & I the pure 2 BR units.  Is that right.  If that is the case then there are between 5 - 8 3 BRs and between 3 and 6 2 BRs Penthouses depending on how the lockoffs are booked.
> 
> Would that be correct?



Unlike the HHV two bedroom units which indicated lockoff for D & K for floors 3 to 23, I couldn't find anything in the HHV HOA documentation regarding  lockoffs on the 24th floor (penthouse floor). Post #43 reflects what I see in the HGVC HOA documents and my assumption.


For the longest time, the TUG boards indicated that there were six 3 bdrm HHV penthouse units. I even have it jotted down in my HHV notes. I'm assuming TUG members got this information directly from HGVC. If this is the case then perhaps at least one of the two bedroom penthouse + studio combos is always booked as a three bedroom penthouse  . This would explain the discrepancy with the HHV HOA documentation which indicates 5 true 3 bdrm penthouse units.

When I called the Lagoon Tower front desk years ago (2004/2005) about a three bedroom penthouse reservation (this was before we had the ability to view room description during the online reservation process), I was told at that time that I could be placed in either a three bedroom or two bedroom plus studio.


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


> Unlike the HHV two bedroom units which indicated lockoff for D & K for floors 3 to 23, I couldn't find anything in the HHV HOA documentation regarding  lockoffs on the 24th floor (penthouse floor). Post #43 reflects what I see in the HGVC HOA documents and my assumption.



I would have to agree with your assumptions, but I would have thought that the description would say whether it was a lockoff or not, since it says it for all of the other lockoff units.

What I am finding really strange is the description for the 3 BR penthouse says 2 bathrooms, none of the floor plans would support that, so that might be an error.  

Edited:  It bother me so much I called HHV and then HGVC and it is an error.  There are no 3 BRs with 2 Baths even existing.  But I did discover the trick for figuring out if you have a pure 3 BR or if you have a 2 BR + Studio.  The pure 3 BR Penthouses have 3 Baths, the pure 2 BR penthouses have 2.5 Baths.  So if you end up with a lockoff it would have 3.5 Baths NOT 3 Baths.

However the descriptions on HGVClub Classic are currently incorrect.


----------



## HatTrick

Sandy Lovell said:


> Edited:  It bother me so much I called HHV and then HGVC and it is an error.  There are no 3 BRs with 2 Baths even existing.  But I did discover the trick for figuring out if you have a pure 3 BR or if you have a 2 BR + Studio.  The pure 3 BR Penthouses have 3 Baths, the pure 2 BR penthouses have 2.5 Baths.  So if you end up with a lockoff it would have 3.5 Baths NOT 3 Baths.
> 
> However the descriptions on HGVClub Classic are currently incorrect.



Sounds like the 2BR penthouse description online is incorrect too, then. It says "2 bedroom/2 bathroom".


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy Lovell said:


> But I did discover the trick for figuring out if you have a pure 3 BR or if you have a 2 BR + Studio.



I usually look for the word "kitchenette" in the popup window to determine if it's a lockoff (see post #42). I'm assuming the HHV three bedroom lockoff would have a similar description.


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE - Lagoon Tower Three Bedroom Penthouse Exception*

Based on another thread titled "From 3 BR HHV - Lagoon Tower" posted 4/25/09 http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96463

*Q.* Has anyone stayed in a pure 3 BR vs the 3 BR lockoff unit. Just wondering as the description on HGVC says 3 BR 2 Bath, yes the floorplans for a 3 BR show 3 Baths. So just a little confused.
*A.* I stayed in five different 3-bd units and none of them were lock-offs. There is one three bedroom units with 2 1/2 bath but that's the one with the best view.

*Q. *Which of the 3 BRs would be your top pick?
*A.* It would have to be 2466. Ocean front and a view of Diamond head. Also, you can also have a small party in the living room. The only down side is the 2 1/2 baths.

*Q.* I wonder why it only has 2 1/2 baths and not 3 1/2. Weird. As the upstairs looks on the floor plan to be the same size as any of the other 3 BRs. Of course the living room is much larger than the others.
*A.* The strange part is that underneath the spiral staircase, next to the 1/2 bath, there's a "room" bigger than the 1/2 bath. It is not a closet but just a small area with a door. I didn't think to verify that room and the 1/2 bath is separated by a common wall but everyone commented why that area wasn't just converted to a full bath. Of course, I wouldn't mind staying there again! I can live with it

*Q. *So do two of bedrooms upstairs share 1 common bathroom?
*A.* Yes, there are two separate sink areas but an over-sized common bath with two doors. Of course, the master bedroom has its own huge full bath.


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE - Kalia Tower Common Door*

Based on another thread titled "Kalia tower room suggestions" posted 5/2/09 http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96910

*Q.* I will be going staying in a one bedroom ocean view unit at the Kalia tower in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone had any suggetions on which floor and room to try to request.
*A. *There is very little difference in the view as you get higher. They are all the same size and layout as well. The ones closest to the Hale Koa side might be a bit quieter from street noise, but try to stay away from the Kxx51 rooms, they have a common door with the studio on that floor.


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE - Number of rooms by unit size and type*

*Kalia Tower* - total rooms 72  [6 floors located on floors 12 through 18; there is no 13th floor]					
*studio* [view: Ocean View] - total units  6
*one bedroom* [view: Mountain/City View] - total units 24	
*one bedroom plus* [view: Ocean View] - total units 42	

*Lagoon Tower* - total rooms 236 [24 floors]
*one bedroom *[view: Standard/Garden View] - total non-lockoff units 14 
*one bedroom plus* [view: Ocean View] - total non-lockoff units 49  
*two bedroom* [view: Standard/Garden View] - total lockoff (studio + one bedroom) units 8 / total non-lockoff units 33 	
*two bedroom plus* [view: Ocean View] - total lockoff (studio + one bedroom) units 34 / total non-lockoff units 51   	
*two bedroom premier* [view: Ocean Front] - total non-lockoff units 42
*two bedroom premier* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 6   (SEE POST #42 for reservation tips)
*three bedroom premier* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 3
*three bedroom premier *[Two story Penthouse Ocean Front unit] - total units 2  
*studio* [view: Ocean View from the Penthouse Floor] - total units 3
_NOTE: HGVC press releases states that there are 236 rooms but I only come up with 244_  

*Grand Waikikian Tower* - total rooms 331  [38 floors] (sorry I don't have the unit breakdown for these)
*one bedroom 
one bedroom plus 
one bedroom premier 
two bedroom 
two bedroom plus 
two bedroom premier 
two bedroom penthouse
three bedroom penthouse*
_NOTE: I was told that the prestige units were removed from the buildings plans after the release of our Club Member Guide. _


----------



## ricoba

I am curious about the "prestige" rooms you mentioned about GW.  What were the prestige rooms?


----------



## alwysonvac

ricoba said:


> I am curious about the "prestige" rooms you mentioned about GW.  What were the prestige rooms?



Prestige and Prestige Plus were room categories listed under the Grand Waikikian Clubpoint charts on pages 89 & 145 of the 2009 Club Member Guide. I asked for a description and was told that these room categories were removed.


----------



## Pronkster

Do you know how many of the 1 bdr. ocean view rooms in the Kalia tower have two double beds and the best location to request when staying in one of these rooms.


----------



## alwysonvac

Pronkster said:


> Do you know how many of the 1 bdr. ocean view rooms in the Kalia tower have two double beds and the best location to request when staying in one of these rooms.



Good question but sorry, I don't know the answer. Perhaps someone else will be able to answer your question.


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE: TUG Member Photos*

Lagoon Tower
One Bedroom Plus - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88884
Two Bedroom Penthouse - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=750506&postcount=11 (*NOTE*: In Flickr select "Sets" to see album of a two bedroom oceanfront villa)

Grand Waikikian
One Bedroom Plus - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89371
Two Bedroom (Plus?) -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91015
Two Bedroom Plus & Penthouse - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101374


----------



## ricoba

I think I mentioned this earlier on another thread, but I will repeat it here since it is a HHV specific thread.

When I was at the GW from June 30 - July 10, I had the opportunity to speak to the General Manager of all three timeshare towers, Ms. Dione Lewis.

She agreed that the Lagoon Tower is the ideal/best location and beginning in September 2010, the Lagoon Tower rooms are undergoing an extensive renovation.  All the more reason to request the Lagoon over the GW in my opinion.


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> *Lagoon Tower* - total rooms 236 [24 floors]
> *one bedroom *[view: Standard/Garden View] - total non-lockoff units 14
> *one bedroom plus* [view: Ocean View] - total non-lockoff units 49
> *two bedroom* [view: Standard/Garden View] - total lockoff (studio + one bedroom) units 8 / total non-lockoff units 33
> *two bedroom plus* [view: Ocean View] - total lockoff (studio + one bedroom) units 34 / total non-lockoff units 51
> *two bedroom premier* [view: Ocean Front] - total non-lockoff units 42
> *two bedroom premier* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 6   (SEE POST #42 for reservation tips)
> *three bedroom premier* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 3
> *three bedroom premier *[Two story Penthouse Ocean Front unit] - total units 2
> *studio* [view: Ocean View from the Penthouse Floor] - total units 3



*Lagoon Tower* - total rooms 236 [24 floors]
*three bedroom plus* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 3
*three bedroom plus *[Two story Penthouse Ocean Front unit] - total units 2  

Right?


----------



## alwysonvac

HatTrick said:


> *Lagoon Tower* - total rooms 236 [24 floors]
> *three bedroom plus* [Two story Penthouse Ocean View unit] - total units 3
> *three bedroom plus *[Two story Penthouse Ocean Front unit] - total units 2
> 
> Right?



Oooops, yes you're right. Thanks for keeping me honest


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> *Here are some popup descriptions of the two bedroom HHV Lagoon villas*. I've highlighted key words in blue font that provide more details regarding the type of room. Note: If no view is stated then it is a standard/garden view room except for the penthouse villas.
> 
> 2 BEDROOM PREMIER
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom penthouse suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins or two double beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6
> 
> 2 BEDROOM PREMIER
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom oceanfront suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6
> 
> 2 BEDROOM PLUS
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean-view suite features large master bedroom with king bed. Second bedroom includes two double beds or king bed, as well as a convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living area includes cable TV with DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6
> 
> 2 BEDROOM GARDEN VIEW
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite features king bed in master bedroom and two twins or two double beds in second bedroom, each with cable TV. Generous living area includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6
> 
> 2 BEDROOM
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite features king bed in master bedroom. Second bedroom is furnished with two twins, two double beds or king bed along with a convenient kitchenette. This bedroom can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living area includes cable TV with DVD player and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with microwave oven and rice steamer as well as complimentary high-speed Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6



*Updated*

2 BEDROOM PREMIER
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view suite with balcony features master bedroom with 1 king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds and standard shower/tub combination. Generous living room includes separate dining area and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM PREMIER
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom oceanfront suite with balcony features master bedroom with 1 king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds and standard shower/tub combination. Generous living room includes separate dining area and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM PLUS
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view suite with balcony features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 1 king bed or 2 double beds and standard shower/tub combination, convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living room includes separate dining area, TV with cable TV and DVD player, and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM PLUS
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view suite with balcony features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds or 2 double beds and standard shower/tub combination, convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living room includes separate dining area, TV with cable TV and DVD player, and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom garden view suite with balcony features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 1 king bed, 2 twin beds or 2 double beds and standard shower/tub combination, convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. Generous living room includes separate dining area, TV with cable TV and DVD player, and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

2 BEDROOM
Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom garden view suite with balcony features master bedroom with 1 king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds or 2 double beds and standard shower/tub combination. Generous living room includes separate dining area, TV with cable and DVD player and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6

Note: There doesn't seem to be a description for the 2B-Plus that's not a lock-off.


----------



## linsj

There are only two kinds of studios, which would be the lock-off sides of two-bedroom lock-offs: 1 king bed or 2 double beds. There are no studios with twin beds.


----------



## alwysonvac

> 2 BEDROOM PREMIER
> Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view suite with balcony features master bedroom with 1 king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds and standard shower/tub combination. Generous living room includes separate dining area and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 6



Interesting ... the two bedroom penthouse unit that I had this summer had 2 double beds in the second bedroom


----------



## alwysonvac

linsj said:


> There are only two kinds of studios, which would be the lock-off sides of two-bedroom lock-offs: 1 king bed or 2 double beds. There are no studios with twin beds.



Thanks, that's good to know. I guess they're using a generic description for the two bedrooms. The two bedroom corner non-lockoffs that I've been in  have 2 twin beds.


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> Interesting ... the two bedroom penthouse unit that I had this summer had 2 double beds in the second bedroom



Methinks the site's descriptions are still not accurate.


----------



## Sandy VDH

How do you tell now whether you are booking an Oceanfront or a Penthouse unit?  You can no longer tell by the descriptions.


----------



## HatTrick

I would say the 2B-premier "ocean view" is the penthouse, while the 2B-premier "oceanfront view" is the... oceanfront.


----------



## i39249

*Any HHV 3 Bedroom Experts Out There?*

Okay,  just got below email from HGVC advising us of our upcoming Hawaiian vacation stay at the Lagoon Tower.  From the room description, can someone tell me which room, I might be assigned.  I booked a 3 Bedroom Plus a while back during the 9 month window.  I thought I read somewhere in this thread that the 3 bedrooms were on the top floor and had at least 2 1/2 to 3 bathrooms.   All the room layouts indicate 3 bathrooms, but the below description indicate 2 bathroom only.  Tried calling the resort today, but the phones were extremely busy......

Arrival Date:
 	Saturday, September XX, 2009
Departure Date:
 	Saturday, October XX, 2009
Resort Check-in Time:
 	4:00 PM
Resort Check-out Time:
 	10:00 AM
Resort Phone Number:
 	808-947-8686
Room Type:
 	3 Bedroom Plus
Maxium Occupancy:
 	8
Room Description:
 	Spacious 3 bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view suite with balcony features master bedroom with 1 king bed and bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. Second bedroom is furnished with 1 king bed with standard shower/tub combination. Third bedroom is furnished with 2 twin beds and 2 double beds and no bathroom. Generous living room includes separate dining area, TV with cable and DVD player and full-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen with rice steamer, as well as high-speed wired & wireless Internet access and in-room safe. Maximum occupancy: 8.


----------



## alwysonvac

i39249 said:


> I thought I read somewhere in this thread that the 3 bedrooms were on the top floor and had at least 2 1/2 to 3 bathrooms.



This is correct.  

The online HGVC descriptions are not 100% accurate.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Update with Additional info*

HHV Views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132545

Size of Penthouse versus Ocean Front - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132850

HHV to add 2 new towers - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118932


----------



## travelguy

*Sticky anyone??*



alwysonvac said:


> HHV Views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132545
> 
> Size of Penthouse versus Ocean Front - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132850
> 
> HHV to add 2 new towers - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118932



Good Info!  Seems like this info would make a GREAT one-post sticky at the top of the HGVC forum.  Mods?????


----------



## DEROS

I am kind of concern about the description not being 100% accurate.  I reserved a 2bdrm Premier at the Lagoon.  The description says "....2 bdrm penthouse ocean view....".  Does that mean I may not have a penthouse room?

Deros


----------



## alwysonvac

DEROS said:


> I am kind of concern about the description not being 100% accurate.  I reserved a 2bdrm Premier at the Lagoon.  The description says "....2 bdrm penthouse ocean view....".  Does that mean I may not have a penthouse room?
> 
> Deros



If it said penthouse oceanview you have a penthouse oceanview. You're fine. 

For the Lagoon Tower, I just won't rely heavily on the room configuration details (i.e bed types). HGVC generic room descriptions for the Lagoon Tower works for some room types but not all.

Have a great time


----------



## alwysonvac

*Update*

Alternative Parking Options - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114234


----------



## HatTrick

3-Bed Penthouse Availability Sighting:

Jan. 13 - 19

Jan. 22 - Feb. 18


----------



## HatTrick

*Update*

New link to the Grand Waikikian room views page (there are several old posts that include an obsolete link): http://www.grandwaikikian.com/021_viewtype_T_E.html


----------

